# Diesel conversion?



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

I just saw this pop up on CL. Haven't seen a diesel snowblower before. 
https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/d/diesel-snowblower/6761799762.html



> Custom built diesel powered snowblower. Frame is an Ariens Deluxe 24. Features cast iron gear case, auto-turn, 14" impeller. Engine is 178F Direct injected air-cooled diesel w/ 12v electric start, intake heater, low oil alert. $1500.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I saw that...been up for a while.......I don't like the thought of diesel starting in bitter cold...none of my diesel equipment will even turn over in the winter with out a big production of heating up first.


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

That's pretty neat, I guess you could put an electric blanket over it to help heat it up


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Rather have a new 30 sho or a used 28 pro for that money


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I wonder why he put those tow hooks on it? Seem a bit oversized unless the machine weighs 12 tons or so...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like a very clean job but what are the hooks for? To tow the snowblower when it breaks? Or to tow you out of a snow drift?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pretty much all of our diesel trucks and equipment sit outside all winter long. With the electric oil and coolant heaters they have along with their intake heaters they all start pretty well. I'm just not sure a diesel on a 24 inch snowblower is a good idea.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd guess he using the hooks as a weight kit
That's at least his 2nd add maybe going on 3 months
I looked up the specs
my thought then was lucky to get 700 or 800 for it


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea i have seen that up for sale before, still cant see where the battery is if its actually 12V electric start.
Looks like a pretty clean install


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

I think if you go through the trouble of doing a diesel conversion, then you start with a bigger frame/bucket.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I assumed the big hooks were kinda like truck nutz  

I think it's neat, and a cool "conversation piece". But without proof otherwise, it seems like the diesel may be of limited benefit, while having some possibly-significant downsides (cold-weather starting). 

At least for a 24", you can get plenty of power by just slapping on a big ol' gas engine, if you really need more grunt. Maybe at some point you exceed what a gas engine can give you, but if you're feeling power-starved, a 420cc 24" has gotta pretty much scratch that itch.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Knowing nothing about small diesels I wouldn't want it even as a conversation piece. For the same money I'd get a new 24" Platinum and wouldn't have to deal with a "one-off" machine when/if it needed parts or service that was beyond my skill set. And the new one would have a warranty.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think he has the battery under the control panel. Can see the heavy red wire off the starter starting to run up the right handle bar.


.


----------

